# Council of nikea



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

Heyy all,

I just finished the False Gods novell today and I saw some reference being made to the Council of Nikea and some hints that it had to do with Magnus standing trial for being a psyker....

Is there anymore fluff about that anywhere cause I found it interesting to say the least

Thanx, Raz


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

theres a little bit of it in Battle for the Abyss, and you could prolly find some fairly accurate info about it on wikipedia


----------



## Lord_of_Volgar (Sep 25, 2008)

Check the 40k wiki site, they have good info


----------

